# Rearranging speakers



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a set of PSB 4T's as the front speakers on my home theater system and PSB 1B's as the rears. I am planning on buying a new 42" plasma and won't be able to keep the towers in the front due to space limitations. The amp is a Denon 3803. If I switch towers, the 4T's to the rear and some how can get the smaller 1B's to the front, is there some way I can configure the Denon so that I'll still get a quality surround sound?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think there isn't anything you'd change.. I'm assuming that you have your receiver set to "small" for all speakers, including the towers. 

Other than that, I think you should be fine. I'd assume you'd lose some quality moving to a more modest speaker for your fronts, but that's going to be unavoidable if you have space issues.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Jacen


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi gerry and welcome to the Shack!

I assume you don't want speakers out in front of the Plasma set.... surely the width of a Plasma is not causing you space limitations. How exactly is your space limited?


----------

